# Buns abscesses



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm absolutly gutted 

'Bun' the baby rabbit who was abandoned with her litter mate just under 3 weeks ago has 2 abscesses on her underjaw

She's been eating well and putting on weight (still is). Today She hasn't been out in her run as been helping whelp a bitch.

Came home and checked on Jose as She is about to pup anyday and her pelvic bones had seperated this morning. 'Bun' was up at wire waiting for her cuddle and veggies. Because She is up at eye level I noticed that either side of her chin the fur was a bit rufty tufty.......thought it was where she drinks out of bowl and maybe it was a bit matted.

Got her out and placed her on mat with veggies whilst She had her normal groom and stroke, went to comb out these 'tufts' and the hair came away and so did thick creamy pus.

Cleaned them up and she has a hole either side. 

Just waiting for vet to phone back.

Am absolutly gutted, worried sick so concerned for the little mite.

Could this be due to teeth, being exactly the same position on each side of the jaw? Has anyone come across this. Have check her front teeth and they are fine.

Anyone please.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh hun im so sorry, it could very well be teeth related  hope your vet manages to sort it, its good that they have burst, it will allow you to flush out the gunk and clear the infection out quicker, she will deff need antibiotics too though, hope your vet can see you soon


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> oh hun im so sorry, it could very well be teeth related  hope your vet manages to sort it, its good that they have burst, it will allow you to flush out the gunk and clear the infection out quicker, she will deff need antibiotics too though, hope your vet can see you soon


Thankyou so much for getting back Lil Miss 

Vet is operating but will phone back as soon as finished. Have been sitting here Googling and worrying myself sick.........so many horrific stories re jaw abscesses 

Got all the pus out and syringed boiled water into holes to flush them. Just seems pretty weird that they are in same place on either side so first thing that came to mind was teeth.

Thank God She is still eating pellets, hay and veg still so am praying it hasn't gone to far in although holes are pretty deep


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

any news today hun?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> any news today hun?


Thanks for asking Hun.

Things don't look to good at present

Vet phoned back last night and as She was still eating and wounds were open they said to bring her in today at 9.00.

But things were worse than thought once looked inside mouth. It looks like from her teeth but x.ray looks like it has infected the bone in her jaw 

She is being kept in so it can be flushed and anti-biotics done by injection.

Took food and hay up and She is still eating bless her.

Just praying She is going to be OK but vet has said its 50/50. Also if She gets over this it may re-occur.

She's had such a rough start in life, just doesn't deserve this. Life is so cruel.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor little bun  i have everything crossed for her, it sounds like shes a fighter and shes in the best place she could be

might be worth getting the other one checked over as they are related


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> poor little bun  i have everything crossed for her, it sounds like shes a fighter and shes in the best place she could be
> 
> might be worth getting the other one checked over as they are related


Thankyou Lil Miss.

Yes She is in the best place. Its the actual animal hospital here as it was BH and my vet is shut and all emergencies are referred to there.

I have got in touch with the family that took the boy (I don't know them personally) and yes they are taking him to the vets.

I just feel so gutted that this infection was so virile but until yesterday only showed itself on the outside. Also the fact its both sides although left is far worse. But at least She is eating so hopefully has some strength there to fight it.

She looks so sad as her face has been shaved

God I'm waffling now.....thats what worry does to you


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

dont worry hun, its fine to waffle, if you need to talk im here hun  not much i can do for either of you, but i hope she is strong enough to fight this for you 

waffle away x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> dont worry hun, its fine to waffle, if you need to talk im here hun  not much i can do for either of you, but i hope she is strong enough to fight this for you
> 
> waffle away x


Thankyou  

Do you know how they manage without their side teeth (presume their called molars)

Hope not tempting fate asking this.....


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

actually i did use to have a rabbit with only about 3 molars, she came to me skin and bone in a terriable state, all the teeth in her head rotten and crumbling.

treatment left her with only aroun 8 - 9 teeth in total (6 of them being her front teeth, rabbits have their 4 inscisors then 2 peg teeth behind the top inscisors) which were useless, as she suffered from a mojor calcium deficiancy before coming here too which effected their strength and they would just snap

she couldnt manage hay, but she lived a long healthy life on a diet of unlimited pellets (not an ideal diet) she was on wag optimum, as it was so small it didnt really need chewing, i lost her last year to pasturella, but she coped absolutly fine and never had any issues due to her diet


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear She is no longer with you 


Reading about her gives that little bit of help that you need when so concerned.

Bun is also on Optimum being so tiny so think this may have helped her keep up the eating.

The thing is, She has actually put on a hell of a lot of weight in the 2/3 weeks as She was so skinny. But She would never drink from a bottle even from day 1. She would go to it and put mouth to it but then pull away and drink from the bowl. Maybe this was a sign 

Hopefully there will be good news in the morning. Think I'm keeping her at the hospital rather than taking her to my vets.

Anyhow Hun, thankyou so much for your concern and re-assuring words. It really means a lot. I've got to go and check on pig who is so close to labouring as pelvis was wide open last evening!. Then get some sleep ready to phone tomorrow at 9. Fingers are crossed for overnight.

xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

RIP Bun.

Binky free over the bridge.



Your life was taken too early, 

Be free little one.

xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> RIP Bun.
> 
> Binky free over the bridge.
> 
> ...


Hun I am so sorry!

RIP little Bun!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Hun I am so sorry!
> 
> RIP little Bun!


Thankyou.

Such a sad, mixed emotions day


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

such a heartbreaking story  thank you for showing her love, warmth and providing her with the veterinary treatment she deserved


----------

